# Difference between puppy collar/ribbon colors??



## JThomas23 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been browsing various GSD breeder websites with pictures of puppies with the different colored collars or ribbons. Blue collar, pink collar, purple collar, etc

This might be a silly question, but my question is, are these collars/ribbons used just to differentiate between the pups? Or do the colors have an actual value assigned to them? Such as "first pick" or "last of the litter"? 

Just curious that's all. If anyone can give me any feedback, that would be great. Thanks in advance!

- Jerry


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The ribbons (or rickrack) are for when they're too tiny for collars. It's just color coding so they can tell them apart and monitor each one for health and personality. Otto was lime green lol.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

just to be able to keep track of which puppy is which - any significance of color is in the mind of the breeder - not common useage....

Lee


----------



## JThomas23 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!









- Jerry


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaThe ribbons (or rickrack) are for when they're too tiny for collars. It's just color coding so they can tell them apart and monitor each one for health and personality. Otto was lime green lol.


Stark was lime green as well.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Jiva was pink. But I've swithed her to lime green.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Isa was blue.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx was lime green(I still have hers)! Karlo was black..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlOnyx was lime green(I still have hers)! Karlo was black..


Me too!

I compared Stark's new collar and his baby (bring home) collar the other day and couldn't believe the difference already.. 

It really is amazing how fast they grow.. I can't believe he was tiny enough for the old collar anymore..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use rickrack for the first week. I weigh each twice a day and mark it down in a little book. That way I know if we are all gaining weight. 

After the first week, I put collars on them, and name them. Lately the name is associated to the collar color. Redd, Royal, Fern, Lavender, Sonny, Hunter, etc. This is because I have a hard time associating blue to Kosar, and Orange to Mack, and Red to Byner, like I used to do. 

Then as I start to mark personailities, the collars are very helpful. 

When I was worming last night, I was giving the wormer and then setting the wormed puppies in the whelping box. Well two of the young whelps, Forrest and Shadow, jumped out of the box when Momma came in. Having their collar colors helped them not get an extra dose.

1st litter: Jenna was dark pink, Babs was light pink.
2nd litter: Tori was light pink, Whitney was yellow, and Heidi was green.

3rd litter: Milla was Violet, and Ninja was Orange (Amber).

I can at this point remember all the collar colors of the pups that went to new homes too, but at some time that information will be gone.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Gianna was teal, and I still have hers as well


----------

